# Phenom II TWKR 42 Hits 7.00 GHz, New High for AMD



## btarunr (Jul 7, 2009)

AMD's Phenom II TWKR 42 quad-core CPU was made with only one objective: to deliver record-setting CPUs to more professional overclockers than thought was possible. Having rolled out at least 100 units, AMD opened a door for several world-record attempts. Some of the most important ones took place at the SF3D OC Gathering in Finland. The new world record the group of overclockers put up was 7.00 GHz. The record was attempted on a DFI LANParty 790FXB-M3eH7 motherboard, and involved (from what the validation page shows) a bus speed of 250 MHz, and 28.0x bus multiplier. Its voltage remains a secret-sauce. 

Other highlights include a run of 3DMark06 with the CPU clocked at 6.54 GHz, on a different bench. 3DMark06 tests the stability of this clock speed, as the test includes the CPU test score. The bench was aided by two ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 GPUs in CrossFireX mode. The same bench was used for a run of 3DMark05, with the CPU clocked at 6.67 GHz. This time however, the CPU test was not part of the score.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Weer (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG. First 7.0Ghz on anything besides a P4. Kudos.

Oh yes.. "Will it run Crysis 2?"


----------



## mdm-adph (Jul 7, 2009)

Very cool, and I'm sure it's quite fast as those speeds, but these days are starting to seem more and more like the old Athlon64/Pentium4 days, just completely reversed.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 7, 2009)

its not the fastest speed ever, there have been faster but not for commercial cpus


----------



## D4S4 (Jul 7, 2009)

now that's better


----------



## Weer (Jul 7, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Very cool, and I'm sure it's quite fast as those speeds, but these days are starting to seem more and more like the old Athlon64/Pentium4 days, just completely reversed.



Excellent notion. It's true.

I wonder why AMD simply can't keep up with Intel. They could make a CPU better than i7, can't they?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally some results But how come there are no test marks for the 7.0 clock? was it not stable? Either way I am very impressed with AMD and the new TWKR chip. I just hope it will be RTM sometime in the near future


----------



## wiak (Jul 7, 2009)

this is a binned 955 chip not a TWKR chip


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 7, 2009)

nice going AMD!

but wth does TWKR mean?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 7, 2009)

wiak said:


> this is a binned 955 chip not a TWKR chip



I'm sorry I got confused about something else. I have read in the past that the Twkr was a Deneb with unlock multipers. Sorry for being dumb once again.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 7, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> but wth does TWKR mean?



For "*t*hose *w*ho *k*now"-er (r).


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 7, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> but wth does TWKR mean?



"Tweaker"


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2009)

wiak said:


> this is a binned 955 chip not a TWKR chip



That's all a TWKR is.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's all a TWKR is.



^What he said. It's a high-leakage Deneb. AMD will call it anything. What specs it comes with it isn't material.



Weer said:


> Oh yes.. "Will it run Crysis 2?"



At 7 GHz? I don't think so. 

Try the good old Xbox 360 instead.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jul 7, 2009)

Weer said:


> Excellent notion. It's true.
> 
> I wonder why AMD simply can't keep up with Intel. They could make a CPU better than i7, can't they?



Perhaps because Intel is about 20 times the size of AMD, with vastly more resources, and shady business practices that hurt AMD any time they start to get ahead?

It's not a matter of keeping up -- please don't mistake my post for Intel-fanboyism.  

I was merely making an observation.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2009)

its not a binned 955 its just a binned deneb chip all of the chips are the same SOI package until they are binned into 955's and 920's and 910's etc.


----------



## Kitkat (Jul 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> its not the fastest speed ever, there have been faster but not for commercial cpus



thanks?? lol Anyways i know this chip can go faster than this theres already rumor its beaten ppl have beaten 955 vs 955 many times so im sure we will see better setups in the future plus it was done on a foxcon right i wanna see the crosshair III setup it got the last 955 record so lets see the TWKR record on that by some pros. There is one in the press pick but not used? maybe its next



oli_ramsay said:


> nice going AMD!
> 
> but wth does TWKR mean?


i think its tweaker


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Very cool, and I'm sure it's quite fast as those speeds, but these days are starting to seem more and more like the old Athlon64/Pentium4 days, just completely reversed.



Not really, I'm sure Intel chips could OC much better if they didn't have a cold bug, just AMD found a way to get chips out that love to go far below freezing temp.


----------



## BOSE (Jul 7, 2009)

And its totally pointless.


----------



## aj28 (Jul 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not really, I'm sure Intel chips could OC much better if they didn't have a cold bug



But they do, so what's your point?


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 7, 2009)

Holy S***!


----------



## mdm-adph (Jul 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not really, I'm sure Intel chips could OC much better if they didn't have a cold bug, just AMD found a way to get chips out that love to go far below freezing temp.



And I'm sure AMD chips could clock even higher if they were made by unicorns that fart rainbows.    Intel's chips may or may not have been able to clock higher -- the fact is they don't.

Don't get me wrong -- the Core i7 is one damn fast chip that doesn't even _need_ to be clocked very high.  Like I said before, I wasn't dissing any particular brand -- just making an observation.


----------



## wiak (Jul 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's all a TWKR is.


well those TWKR chips they sendt out dosnt show up as 955 in CPU-Z so the TWKR chips are tweaked and uber binned 955s


----------



## AddSub (Jul 7, 2009)

Every few months there is one of these "Hits >X< GHz!!!" news tidbits. I'll play along: this was done on air? Oh wait, photo from the link: 







How long was the setup *viable* for? Hours? Or could the duration be measured in minutes and seconds? 

For vast majority of consumers including probably in excess of 99.9% of hardware enthusiasts and overclockers out there (including just about everyone on this forum) this is impractical and from my own personal perspective it is quite pointless as well. Unless I can run it 24/7 in a workstation-like environment then it's just Discovery channel malarkey. I mean, if I need to get a hazmat license and make sure there is a local government representative present during my overclocking sessions, then maybe it's not about overclocking anymore. Also, there is something that is almost never mentioned in these articles (probably since it would ruin the glamour of it), but many times the equipment involved is trashed after only a single run, successful or not. CPU's, motherboard's and all.


Of course, the marketing benefits for AMD and Intel (depending on which platform is involved) are pretty obvious. However, other than the raw "Ripley's Believe It Or Not!" factor of these news tidbits, I don't see anything tangible for the consumer or even for the hardware enthusiast. 

I put this on the same level as that article from few years ago when somebody built a computer case out of LEGO bricks and then the whole thing melted down and set the room on fire.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> And I'm sure AMD chips could clock even higher if they were made by unicorns that fart rainbows.    Intel's chips may or may not have been able to clock higher -- the fact is they don't.
> 
> Don't get me wrong -- the Core i7 is one damn fast chip that doesn't even _need_ to be clocked very high.  Like I said before, I wasn't dissing any particular brand -- just making an observation.



I don't understand the Unicorn comparison then a confused face. I said the exact reason Intels chips do not clock higher. You can't look at AMD and say "why doesn't yours have a cold bug, you guys are just tryign to clock to the sky to seem awesome". They built something that works, they aren't sending them out of the factory at crazy clocks, infact as it sits right now Intel sends out a 3.33ghz processors (thats .13ghz beyond AMD's highest clocking chip).

I understand your just making an obersvation, but I'm just trying to help you understand that the i7's have a cold bug, and that AMD doesn't have the highest clocked chip on the market. Intels chips are more efficient any any given clock, but you can't really compare the likes of anything beyond the i7 920 to AMD as they just don't have chips in those price ranges. At the iven price points they are at, at stock clocks they do fantastic, and thats the difference between the old days. When Intels chips costed more, came at higher clocks, and weren't as fast (pay more for less). AMD's chips/platform is a bit cheaper and they are a bit behind at anything that isn't gaming, so pretty different situation 



AddSub said:


> Every few months there is one of these "Hits >X< GHz!!!" news tidbits. I'll play along: this was done on air? Oh wait, photo from the link:
> 
> How long was the setup *viable* for? Hours? Or could the duration be measured in minutes and seconds?



They are just going for world records, no one should be thinking they are running these 24/7, if they do thats their fault. They can only take so much voltage for so long, nothing wrong with setting new records, almost any product for anything put on the tech market (the companys) are always trying to get the world record spot or be the best


----------



## Imsochobo (Jul 7, 2009)

its the fastest 7 ghz.

will it run crysis.... stuff.

Depends on GPU(not in question->, CPU wise, Yes, it will run just as a ~5ghz core i7.

high 5's i guess, since crysis is able to use 4 cores, and not 8 threads so only IPC will be in force vs a i7.

only reason why we cant run crysis(at vhigh2560x1600) is gpu gpu gpu, not that CFX 900 Mhz core based 4870x2 is weak  (like 4890oc times 4 in cf)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 7, 2009)

I run Crysis just fine?


----------



## Easo (Jul 7, 2009)

AddSub said:


> few years ago when somebody built a computer case out of LEGO bricks and then the whole thing melted down and set the room on fire.



LINK!!!!! Plox... 

Anyway, give me one of those CPU's, i must have it!!111oneoneeleven


----------



## Mandown (Jul 7, 2009)

This was posted yesterday in another thread, But the other site says it was a 955 non-TWKR model. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98593


----------



## snakeoil (Jul 8, 2009)

i don't see core i7 reaching 7ghz, well that's probably because core i7 is too good to be overclocked.


----------



## Kitkat (Jul 8, 2009)

AddSub said:


> Every few months there is one of these "Hits >X< GHz!!!" news tidbits. I'll play along: this was done on air? Oh wait, photo from the link:
> 
> http://www.aijaa.com/img/b/00344/4434335.jpg
> 
> ...



wow lol...


----------



## iStink (Jul 8, 2009)

Holeh Moleh!


----------



## TAViX (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm still waiting for AMD/INTEL to release a CPU that can match on speed this baby with *500Ghz*!!!  (http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/5099584.stm)


----------



## hat (Jul 8, 2009)

I saw that years ago, however that is worth about as much as this is here. Just because it can be done by professional scientists certianly doesn't mean everyone will have 500GHz processors in thier computers. That and I highly doubt that it was anywhere near stable to do anything.


----------



## TAViX (Jul 8, 2009)

hat said:


> I saw that years ago, however that is worth about as much as this is here. Just because it can be done by professional scientists certianly doesn't mean everyone will have *500GHz* processors in thier computers. That and I highly doubt that it was anywhere near stable to do anything.



Haha. Indid!!! But they promissed *1Thz* on room temperature!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2009)

hat said:


> I saw that years ago, however that is worth about as much as this is here. Just because it can be done by professional scientists certianly doesn't mean everyone will have 500GHz processors in thier computers. That and I highly doubt that it was anywhere near stable to do anything.



o it was stable they just used a very very minimal amount of transistors meaning the less you have the harder you can push them....it may have been at 500Ghz but with the limited transitors i bet a regular i7 could out bench it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 8, 2009)

Holy Shit That Is Fast!


----------



## a_ump (Jul 8, 2009)

nothing my q6600@3ghz cant beat , yea i dout they could do anything but look in bios or something to tell the clock speed. then again at those speeds windows should already be boots up .00005sec after pressing the power button


----------



## moto666 (Jul 8, 2009)

"Every few months there is one of these "Hits >X< GHz!!!" news tidbits. I'll play along: this was done on air?......bla bla"

You Missed the point Pall!
It is important to make things like that, and not because 7Ghz will be so cool in a rig, simpli just because it shows that the "die" is constructed well and has a lot of potencial!
It Shows when You buy a PhenomII CPU, it has overclocking headroom in it, maybee just a few Ghz but it can run faster! And that is the point!!

Core i7 is a good processor but it has less headroom for overclockers and is way more cash than a PhenomII (speciali when you must buy a motherboard and 3 DDRIII RAMs)

ps: And when it has no point at all! 
Than what's the point to build tha fastest car or the fastest aircraft, or the tallest building?

The Point is that it "Shows" it is possible!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 8, 2009)

yeh AMD at last they hit the 7Ghz congratulation AMD


----------



## hat (Jul 8, 2009)

Actually the only reason this processor has more oc headroom is because it starts at a lower speed. The i7 920 starts at 2.66ghz and goes to 4.4GHz with water... hot bastards... but rememer the northbridge is on the processor so natrually it runs hotter than AMD


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 8, 2009)

BOSE said:


> And its totally pointless.



And that ferrari in your signature isn't?


----------



## a_ump (Jul 8, 2009)

moto666 said:


> Core i7 is a good processor but it has less headroom for overclockers and is way more cash than a PhenomII (speciali when you must buy a motherboard and 3 DDRIII RAMs)



that was true about 2 months ago, but now the only difference between an i7 build(920) and an AMD build is bout 50$, yea a difference but negligible as its enthusiasts that buy these builds usually so 50$ isn't that big a deal compared to someone that's on a 400-600$ budget. 

i agree with your other statements, it definitely shows how the CPU has potential and how far AMD have come from their stumble with Phenom I.


----------



## wolf (Jul 8, 2009)

7gigahurtz of wasted moneys and useless speed.

now clocked at even 5ghz 24/7, that's a feat, 7ghz under ice for a phenom 2 is nothing special, just a little bit higher than before.

good work to whoever overclocked it, you lucky bastard (probably) with sponsors.


----------



## adrianx (Jul 8, 2009)

hmmm  7ghz  


let see the future ....8 core...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2009)

ill give their 7Ghz and raise them 1 more.


----------



## mamisano (Jul 8, 2009)

hat said:


> ... hot bastards... but rememer the northbridge is on the processor so natrually it runs hotter than AMD



That does not make much sense since AMD has had an integrated NB for years now, ever since the first Athlon 64 back in September 2003!


----------



## hat (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah I just found that out... i7 only has the memory controller, doesn't actually have the northbridge.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

snakeoil said:


> i don't see core i7 reaching 7ghz, well that's probably because core i7 is too good to be overclocked.



Lol at the flamebait.

Interesting to see 7Ghz, I wonder how fast it could crunch if it were stable.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> Every few months there is one of these "Hits >X< GHz!!!" news tidbits. I'll play along: this was done on air? Oh wait, photo from the link:


good point it's not really news until it's "PRACTICAL"


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

AddSub said:


> Every few months there is one of these "Hits >X< GHz!!!" news tidbits. I'll play along: this was done on air? Oh wait, photo from the link:
> 
> http://www.aijaa.com/img/b/00344/4434335.jpg
> 
> ...





jmcslob said:


> good point it's not really news until it's "PRACTICAL"


You guys are completely missing the point. This isn't about viability in a 24/7 environment or practicality. It's about nothing more than competition, whether it be against your own personal bests, against records, or against others, it's the competition that drives these feats.

I always use the drag racing analogies. If you build an 1000+HP drag car (even if it retains it's street legal status), is it practical or viable for 24/7 use? No, it isn't. Is that the point? No, it isn't. The point is the same as above.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> You guys are completely missing the point. This isn't about viability in a 24/7 environment or practicality. It's about nothing more than competition, whether it be against your own personal bests, against records, or against others, it's the competition that drives these feats.


When Chuck Yeager broke the speed of sound Record he did it in the X-1 while flying in the atmosphere under conditions that would lead to normal flight-That's how he broke the record
This test would be like putting Chuck and the X-1 in a 8 mile long vacum tube to break the record- it would prove nothing unless it's done via "PRACTICAL" methods, So unles Hp will be shipping PC's with liquid helium What does this prove....Well I'll tell you, Nothing!
Give me the components of my choosing and a trip to the Dark side of the Moon and I guarantee I can hit 8ghz


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> When Chuck Yeager broke the speed of sound Record he did it in the X-1 while flying in the atmosphere under conditions that would lead to normal flight-That's how he broke the record
> This test would be like putting Chuck and the X-1 in a 8 mile long vacum tube to break the record- it would prove nothing unless it's done via "PRACTICAL" methods, So unles Hp will be shipping PC's with liquid helium What does this prove....Well I'll tell you, Nothing!
> Give me the components of my choosing and a trip to the Dark side of the Moon and I guarantee I can hit 8ghz



And drag racers use many pieces of hardware that are completely impractical for any other use. That doesn't prove anything either. Doesn't make it any less appealing to those that do it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> And drag racers use many pieces of hardware that are completely impractical for any other use. That doesn't prove anything either. Doesn't make it any less appealing to those that do it.


But those parts contribute to make a fully functional machine that operates in the real world, under the same environmental conditions regular cars operate in... that test is in no way real world conditions- look I get it in a vat of liquid helium you can operate at 7ghz for a few minutes wooooo..  like i said Give Me The Components Of My Choice And a Trip To The Dark Side Of The Moon And I Guarantee 8ghz- meaning let me set the conditions and i can make anything happen,which is what that test did.....Drag cars are set to standards and conditions, like the car can't be strapped  to a jet (no jet engine comments) and flown down the drag way


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> But those parts contribute to make a fully functional machine that operates in the real world, under the same environmental conditions regular cars operate in... that test is in no way real world conditions- look I get it in a vat of liquid helium you can operate at 7ghz for a few minutes wooooo..  like i said Give Me The Components Of My Choice And a Trip To The Dark Side Of The Moon And I Guarantee 8ghz- meaning let me set the conditions and i can make anything happen,which is what that test did.....Drag cars are set to standards and conditions, like the car can't be strapped  to a jet (no jet engine comments) and flown down the drag way



And their engines need to be completely torn down and rebuilt after a run. By the end of a run, the spark plugs are non-existant, gaskets junk, piston rings junk, camshafts and cranshafts worn out, valves and lifters worn out etc.. Much like abusing a processor with liquid helium or whatever. I find the two things very comparable.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> But those parts contribute to make a fully functional machine that operates in the real world, under the same environmental conditions regular cars operate in... that test is in no way real world conditions- look I get it in a vat of liquid helium you can operate at 7ghz for a few minutes wooooo..  like i said Give Me The Components Of My Choice And a Trip To The Dark Side Of The Moon And I Guarantee 8ghz- meaning let me set the conditions and i can make anything happen,which is what that test did.....Drag cars are set to standards and conditions, like the car can't be strapped  to a jet (no jet engine comments) and flown down the drag way



How is liquid helium not the real world? It's available in this world. It's not like they had to travel off the planet to get it, or had to alter any laws of physics to achieve this. They didn't just make it up. Any one of us can get liquid helium or nitrogen if we choose to pay for it.

And don't you think if Yeager could've flown his jet in a vacuum, he would've?

You are still completely missing the point.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> And their engines need to be completely torn down and rebuilt after a run.


yeah rebuilt no thrown in the trash...
But the point is still valid- they still have to run in the real world on their own, and not with the aid of outside influence-This test would be like putting drag cars on a fixed rail track inside a vacum tube, Drag cars still face wind resistance,friction and heat all in one contained unit


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> yeah rebuilt no thrown in the trash...
> But the point is still valid- they still have to run in the real world on their own, and not with the aid of outside influence-This test would be like putting drag cars on a fixed rail track inside a vacum tube, Drag cars still face wind resistance,friction and heat all in one contained unit



I'm not following you at all. 

Dragcar = Extreme overclocking/doing a "run"/taking it to it's limits, no real world benefit other than entertainment.

Road car (for daily driving) = Normal end-user desktop processor. Real world.

Not very hard to understand really.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> yeah rebuilt no thrown in the trash...
> But the point is still valid- they still have to run in the real world on their own, and not with the aid of outside influence-This test would be like putting drag cars on a fixed rail track inside a vacum tube, Drag cars still face wind resistance,friction and heat all in one contained unit


So instead of looking at the reason these people overclock like this, you choose to argue semantics of an analogy?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

This wasn't meant to be a 24/7 solution, more along the lines of how fast can it go. If you want practicality then ignore these overclocking attempts.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> I'm not following you at all.


They used an outside source to cool the components instead of using components within the machine to accomplish their results, It's a fixed result..
The components of this machine are not capable of achieving those results so they used outside influences to achieve them... That say's nothing....
When they can achieve these result's in a way that leads to home use.... I will be impressed....until then these results are maeningless


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

When standards mean nothing so does the end result


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> They used an outside source to cool the components instead of using components within the machine to accomplish their results, It's a fixed result..
> The components of this machine are not capable of achieving those results so they used outside influences to achieve them... That say's nothing....
> When they can achieve these result's in a way that leads to home use.... I will be impressed....until then these results are maeningless



Ok, I follow you. Thing is these tests aren't meant for home use, it's a competition just like drag racing and drag racing results have nothing to do with commuting to work and back in a Camry.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> Ok, I follow you. Thing is these tests aren't meant for home use, it's a competition just like drag racing and drag racing results have nothing to do with commuting to work and back in a Camry.


Right, but information is gained from those runs...can the same be said for this "record"


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 8, 2009)

its like a circle... it never ends.


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Right, but information is gained from those runs...can the same be said for this "record"



Absolutely. Anything that can be measured or recorded for a CPU at 3ghz or 7ghz can be measured or recorded just as a 200 hp engine or a 1000 hp engine in a car.



johnnyfiive said:


> its like a circle... it never ends.


Maybe I need to smoke a lot of weed?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> They used an outside source to cool the components instead of using components within the machine to accomplish their results, It's a fixed result..
> The components of this machine are not capable of achieving those results so they used outside influences to achieve them... That say's nothing anything...
> When they can achieve these result's in a way that leads to home use.... I will be impressed....until then these results are maeningless



Meaningless to who? To you? Then don't visit these threads. Many of us like this type of thing. What exactly is wrong with that? I already covered what the purpose of these exercises are. It's competition, pure and simple. How it was achieved doesn't matter, only that it was. Not all forms of competition are suited for all people. If you don't like it, that's perfectly fine, but don't come into the thread denouncing it.

OT: And if "outside influences" are your complaint, what about running n2o on a car? That's an outside influence. Same with CO2 cooling an intercooler to make the air intake below ambient. There are many things that can be used in drag racing that "cheat" the effects of the environment on the car. It's no different than using liquid nitrogen/helium on a cpu.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Maybe I need to smoke a lot of weed?



I'm just referring to jmcslob's comments. He's not GETTING the point. :shadedshu


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 8, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=556849

new high my ass.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> Meaningless to who? To you? Then don't visit these threads. Many of us like this type of thing. What exactly is wrong with that? I already covered what the purpose of these exercises are. It's competition, pure and simple. How it was achieved doesn't matter, only that it was. Not all forms of competition are suited for all people. If you don't like it, that's perfectly fine, but don't come into the thread denouncing it.
> 
> OT: And if "outside influences" are your complaint, what about running n2o on a car? That's an outside influence. Same with CO2 cooling an intercooler to make the air intake below ambient. There are many things that can be used in drag racing that "cheat" the effects of the environment on the car. It's no different than using liquid nitrogen/helium on a cpu.


Look it's like I said with the components moon thing, If given the chance to set the conditions anything can be accomplished I love competitions with record's that hold some standards in reality, this is just one of those, Wow if you do this then add that then you can achieve this things, which says what? I can't tell you how thrilled i'll be when I see a post that proclaims 7ghz hit by so and so and it was sustained.... even if for only 24 hours...but now when that person does it you'll hear something like"big deal they did that like 3 years ago" when in fact they didn't, so think about that!! It's not like i don't like this stuff,  cause i do, but when i read a post that proclaims AMD hit 7ghz, I want to it done somewhat practical. i get it this is not for 24/7 use, this was just to set a record!!! but it's a meaningless record until it leads to something practical and since this is just a marketing bragging right it is in fact meaningless... But that's just my opinion, which is an opinion from someone who really wants real results


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Look it's like I said with the components moon thing, If given the chance to set the conditions anything can be accomplished I love competitions with record's that hold some standards in reality, this is just one of those, Wow if you do this then add that then you can achieve this things, which says what? I can't tell you how thrilled i'll be when I see a post that proclaims 7ghz hit by so and so and it was sustained.... even if for only 24 hours...but now when that person does it you'll hear something like"big deal they did that like 3 years ago" when in fact they didn't, so think about that!! It's not like i don't like this stuff,  cause i do, but when i read a post that proclaims AMD hit 7ghz, I want to it done somewhat practical. i get it this is not for 24/7 use, this was just to set a record!!! but it's a meaningless record until it leads to something practical and since this is just a marketing bragging right it is in fact meaningless... But that's just my opinion, which is an opinion from someone who really wants real results


Still doesn't make it meaningless. Meaningless to you, perhaps, but if it holds meaning for anyone at all, it was not meaningless. By some accounts, building drag cars is meaningless, but not to those that build or follow them.


My point is, if you find it meaningless to your standards, that's fine, but don't come into a thread about these matters, and proclaim it's useless. You are better suited to keep the opinion to yourself, as these posts are clearly not aimed at the practical market.


----------



## niko084 (Jul 8, 2009)

Weer said:


> Oh yes.. "Will it run Crysis 2?"



Barely knowing that game...
Maybe with 8x SLI 295's and 32gb of ram...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> I'm just referring to jmcslob's comments. He's not GETTING the point.


Oh i get it..It's a do it cause we can, thing
but is that really considered doing it, that is my point


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Oh i get it..It's a do it cause we can, thing
> *but is that really considered doing it, that is my point*


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> Still doesn't make it meaningless. Meaningless to you, perhaps, but if it holds meaning for anyone at all, it was not meaningless. By some accounts, building drag cars is meaningless, but not to those that build or follow them.


I take that,well said
EDIT: it appears this is lost to me
 A dog was the first earth creature to reach space,thus holding that record, this i guess is just as important as far as computer's go...
Don't get me wrong we needed to see it was possible before we sent a chimp etc... then followed by man.... So I guess if you look at like that....
It is not meaningless


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2009)

If you don't believe in overclocking as a sport, you don't believe in motorsport.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> If you don't believe in overclocking as a sport, you don't believe in motorsport.


 I do believe it's a sport....I just like rules to go along with my sports
Edit: oh wait this would just be another class right? like super mods


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I do believe it's a sport....I just like rules to go along with my sports



There are rules. You have to use computer parts.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> There are rules. You have to use computer parts.


And this is the super mod class right? so you can use whatever else you need no restrictions


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> And this is the super mod class right? so you can use whatever else you need no restrictions



Think of it as a drag car built without class in mind, but just to go faster than anyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

It doesn't take a sober man to admit he was wrong, I guess I was wrong to some degree, though i will still be absolutely thrilled to join a forum with the first guy who does it "sustained"


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> It doesn't take a sober man to admit he was wrong, I guess I was wrong to some degree, though i will still be absolutely thrilled to join a forum with the first guy who does it "sustained"



Well yeah, that would be way more amazing, of course. It would be like building that drag car, *AND* making it as reliable and usable as a stock car.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

You Know I do like a good old competition here myself......How about this.......
I will through paypal put in the trust of the TPU staff $20 Towards the first sustained 7ghz OC'ed pc, by sustained I mean running steady with no failures for 14 days verified!
THINK we can make this happen!!!
TPU comes up with the rules and verifies
Members put up the prize!!
Can we make this happen
I'll pay now if we can, let the pot build


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2009)

More like building a drag car, and driving it at track speeds on the streets and highways.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

btarunr said:


> More like building a drag car, and driving it at track speeds on the streets and highways.



No, not really. The computer at 7Ghz isn't going full out the whole time it's on either. It's mostly idle for cpu-z verifications.

A drag car is not exactly a perfect analogy, obviously. lol.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I will through paypal put in the trust of the TPU staff $20 Towards the first sustained 7ghz OC'ed pc, by sustained I mean running steady with no failures for 14 days verified!



14 days? Hmm let's see, we'll need a 1600 litre tank of liquid nitrogen, a processor made with silver pins/bumps, and a motherboard made with space-grade components (mild EMI resistant components, 100% ML capacitors, a dozen-layered PCB....the list goes on.... feel free to expand it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> 14 days? Hmm let's see, we'll need a 1600 litre tank of liquid nitrogen, a processor made with silver pins/bumps, and a motherboard made with space-grade components (mild EMI resistant components, 100% ML capacitors, a dozen-layered PCB....the list goes on.... feel free to expand it.
> __________________


well lets work it out how about 24 hours
even if it takes a few years oh well it might be worth it then$


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2009)

24hrs might be doable, provided they can keep the board from freezing. Still gonna take a shiz load of liquid helium. lol.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> well lets work it out how about 24 hours



Classic!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm serious and very curious to see it done WHY not AT least I said I would put up the money maybe not a lot but a start


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 8, 2009)

> If you don't believe in overclocking as a sport, you don't believe in motorsport.


 Well do you believe it's a sport, The best part of sports is watching the seemingly imposable happen right? so come on lets see if we can make this happen!!


----------

